# Cherry wood roasted Rack of Lamb



## civilsmoker (Sep 28, 2019)

Ok the boy has never had lamb and wanted to give it a try. So he picked out a couple of racks to roast up. I’ve never done a rack of lamb before so the pressure was on!!!

So I seasoned them up with SPOG (heavy)







Starting a chimney of coals in the X-Fire Grill. 






On they go over a few cherry wood splits....






Closing up the “wood fired oven”






The wife’s red wine balsamic reduction. 2c wine, 1c balsamic, 1/3c sugar, shallot, cracked pepper, fresh thyme, fresh Rosemary, and a pinch of salt......ok this stuff is crazy good!






Just a progress shot when I flipped the racks when they hit IT 90. 






Pulled them to rest at IT 140






Ok the nerves were tense for the cut.....oh what a relief!!!






So the dinner plate, matched up with some Yukon gold garlic mash, dusted with fresh chopped herbs & my wife’s hand made caesar 






Bam Lamb Money!





I can’t believe I’ve never done this before.  

Thanks for viewing.


----------



## jcam222 (Sep 28, 2019)

Looks beautiful and the sauce sounds killer good


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 28, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> Looks beautiful and the sauce sounds killer good



Thanks jcam!  The sauce is rustic so it pairs very nicely with the lamb, I’m positive this will become a menu item for the house!


----------



## Omnivore (Sep 28, 2019)

Looks wonderful. I have a couple racks in the freezer and I will definitely be following your lead!


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 28, 2019)

Omnivore said:


> Looks wonderful. I have a couple racks in the freezer and I will definitely be following your lead!



Thanks Omni! It was rather tasty!

We eat lots of beef so this will be a nice rotation in the menu. The sauce is also perfect for pork and red beef!


----------



## Sowsage (Sep 28, 2019)

Yum yum yum! That glaze  looks amazing!  Those racks looked amazing!  Hell the whole post looks amazing!  Great job!


----------



## jaxgatorz (Sep 28, 2019)

Beautiful !!  I stared at that money shot for like 5 minutes.


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 28, 2019)

Sowsage said:


> Yum yum yum! That glaze  looks amazing!  Those racks looked amazing!  Hell the whole post looks amazing!  Great job!



Thanks Sowsage!  I’ve been in a food coma all night!  The fire sear added a nice roasted flavor as if it wasn’t packed with enough flavor!



jaxgatorz said:


> Beautiful !!  I stared at that money shot for like 5 minutes.



Thanks Jax!  I’m still in shock that they turned out soooooo goood!!  I’ve had lots of lamb at high end places but never with a balsamic reduction....I have to say it’s MADE for lamb!


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 28, 2019)

Very nice cook.  Lamb looks great.


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 28, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> Very nice cook.  Lamb looks great.



Thanks pc!  I’m really enjoying experimenting with the whole fire roasting technique! It seems to create an nice blended smoke flavor mixed with the sear flavor.  It’s also rising to the top as one of my favorite ways to cook.


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 29, 2019)

That lamb almost looks to dang good to eat!!! Great job.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 29, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> That lamb almost looks to dang good to eat!!! Great job.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



Thanks Chris....it “did” look good till it was devoured!  All I herd from the boy was growling as he feasted.... LOL

Thanks for the like wimpy & Jabiru!!  

Jabiru thanks for the din din as the lamb was from Aus!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Sep 29, 2019)

YEAP! Looks real good!

Point!


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 29, 2019)

yankee2bbq said:


> YEAP! Looks real good!
> 
> Point!



Thanks yankee! They were pick up the bone good. 

I’m expecting the boy to want to try the little t-bone cut ones now...


----------



## kit s (Sep 29, 2019)

Cooked to perfection it looks to me. Like.


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 29, 2019)

kit s said:


> Cooked to perfection it looks to me. Like.



Thanks kit!  Since this was my first time cooking a whole rack I was keeping a close eye on it. It did get a bit more char on it than I wanted but in the end that actually added to the flavor profile.

I’m just glad my wife is awesome at sides cause cooking over an active fire can be tricky.....and therefore require more attention..... it’s more than just watching the temp graph on the inkbird.


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 29, 2019)

Leftovers! 

Ok for the reheat I didn’t want to kill the tender texture so did a soft heating. Sliced them and covered them in the sauce and wrapped them in double layer foil.






Slowing warmed them till they were 130 then Pulled them.






Plated with fresh herbs!





Yum yum yum!


----------



## Hawging It (Sep 29, 2019)

Holy Smokes BATMAN!! Doesn't get any better than that. Very nice looking lamb!


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 29, 2019)

Hawging It said:


> Holy Smokes BATMAN!! Doesn't get any better than that. Very nice looking lamb!



Thanks hawg!  It’s a bucket list meal! LOL....

My advice when you try it is to use a very good probe cause it goes from 115 to 140 in a blink of and eye!!


----------



## cmayna (Sep 29, 2019)

Thank you for posting this.  It has gotten me to consider doing a rack of lamb instead of smoking more fish.  I mean "enough already".   Very nice post.


----------



## civilsmoker (Sep 29, 2019)

cmayna said:


> Thank you for posting this.  It has gotten me to consider doing a rack of lamb instead of smoking more fish.  I mean "enough already".   Very nice post.



Thank cmayna!  It’s a great option to put variety in the diet. Plus it’s pretty dang tasty!


----------



## sandyut (Oct 9, 2019)

OK new keyboard needed - old one shorted out with drool!

DAMN MAN that looks SO GOOD!  big like!


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 9, 2019)

sandyut said:


> OK new keyboard needed - old one shorted out with drool!
> 
> DAMN MAN that looks SO GOOD!  big like!



Thanks sandy!  Glad I could help you get a new keyboard.  I have to say it was a fun (but stressful) meal to do.  

We will be doing it again but I think I'm going to just hang the racks in the X-Fire and roast them above the flames.  I want to get a more even sear around them.  I have done whole birds this way and they come out rather nice!


----------

